# Generator and TV



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

Total noob question here....

Can a generator safely run a TV without damaging it? Specifically I have a larger 5,500 watt generator and a 800 watt generator:

http://www.harborfreight.com/engine...ning-watts-2-hp-63cc-gas-generator-60338.html

Do I need to use a surge protector? Would that help, or am i worrying about nothing?

I know when using an inverter you a pure sine inverter is recommended, but what about directly with a generator?

The reviewers on the item linked say they use it to power a TV. Not one has given a poor review for frying their TV, but I just wanted to see what everyone else thinks. Thanks.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The generator with a (if - and ONLY if) good working governor will give good clean power with a pure sine wave. 

Invest in a P3 "Kill-a-Watt" (~$20) and adjust the governor as close to 60.0Hz as you can (under load).


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I've done it before but I wouldn't do it with a good TV...

You'll want to watch what else is running off the genset while the TV is on. If something turns on that will draw a lot off the generator, the voltage may dip for a couple seconds. If/when that happens and the voltage drops by more than about 10%, the "brownout effect" may ruin the TV.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

LincTex said:


> The generator with a (if - and ONLY if) good working governor will give good clean power with a pure sine wave.
> 
> Invest in a P3 "Kill-a-Watt" (~$20) and adjust the governor as close to 60.0Hz as you can (under load).


Great. I have the P3 Kill-a-Watt! 

Now about this governor you speak of...........


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We don't have a real expensive televisions but we've run our two flat screen televisions, multiple computers/monitors and everything else off of generators with no problems at all and no adjustments to the generators (four different ones).

Our microwave is the only household item that's picky.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

vickersja said:


> Now about this governor you speak of...........


Every engine has one.

If you fall under 60.0 Hz.. tighten the spring.

If you are over 60.0 Hz... loosen the spring

You can fudge a little on the Hz... 59-61 is pretty acceptable...

If you have to err.... err slightly over (61-62)

Induction motors can handle 62Hz fine, but they HATE 58Hz and under.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Every engine has one.
> 
> If you fall under 60.0 Hz.. tighten the spring.
> 
> ...


What are you using to check the frequency on a generator? I have an old O-scope but haven't used it in years so I don't know if I remember how to use the darn thing.

I always just checked AC voltage on the genset and hoped the frequency is right.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> What are you using to check the frequency on a generator?


P3 "Kill-A-Watt" - - about $20


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. It's in my cart at Amazon. _Darn it, I made an order there earlier today and had I had this in my cart, it qualified for free shipping. Now I have to add something else to my cart._


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Every engine has one.
> 
> If you fall under 60.0 Hz.. tighten the spring.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Idling im getting between 60.1 and 62.4. Under load, same range. It looks like im good.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

vickersja said:


> I'm getting between 60.1 and 62.4. Under load, same range. It looks like I'm good.


That is perfect!


----------

